
JavaScript Party 96: Performant Node Desktop Apps with NodeGUI - feross
https://changelog.com/jsparty/96
======
maxharris
I'm working on a layout engine that offers something similar:
[https://github.com/maxharris9/layout](https://github.com/maxharris9/layout)

Here's a video I uploaded of it in a demo app:
[https://twitter.com/maxharris9/status/1179600178426208257](https://twitter.com/maxharris9/status/1179600178426208257)

